# Pardon me if I'm not panicking



## squatting dog

But, I still remember................


----------



## oldman

You got most of the names correct (bird flu is avian flu), but the dates aren’t right. However, I get your point.


----------



## squatting dog

I'm also not sure if my anti-virus i still in date.


----------



## Don M.

I'm not so worried about the virus, itself....but rather, the global economic implications that are starting to materialize.  We've already seen, in this past week, what this "fear" has done to the Stock Markets, and until/unless some measure of detecting and treating this illness is found, I suspect the economic concerns will only continue to grow.  The travel and tourism industries may take the most immediate hits, but if this continues, and manufacturing facilities begin to shut down for any appreciable periods of time, the consumer product shortages that will occur will have a serious impact on everyone.


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## win231

I'm immune to Swine Flu.  I stay away from pigs - I don't go near Bill Clinton or Reverend Jesse Jackson.


----------



## terry123

My daughter is a pharmacist at CVS and said yesterday that their supply of hand sanitizer was already gone.


----------



## toffee

squatting dog said:


> I'm also not sure if my anti-virus i still in date.
> 
> View attachment 93546


OMG so funny' laffing so much '''


----------



## Fyrefox

I find it strange that some Americans can work themselves into a panic over the Coronavirus while gun violence and carnage on the roadways are met with apathy and inaction...


----------



## Liberty

Think its the "unknown" with the new viruses...read that regular flu kills 0.05% whereas this virus is killing 2.3%.  Lots of unknown factors yet.  Better safe than sorry.  I spent 9 months of my 1st grade school year in bed.  Almost died from strep throat, Scarlett Fever and German Measles all at the same time.  Rheumatic Heart Disease was the big fallout from the Scarlett Fever epidemic back then. Was isolated at home with the big red heart on my door.  Thank God for Penicillin...every week the doc would come to the house and say "bend over".

Bet others here on the forum were in isolation too,  back then...right?


----------



## Ruth n Jersey

squatting dog said:


> I'm also not sure if my anti-virus i still in date.
> 
> View attachment 93546


I just had to share this photo with my son in law who is a doctor. He thought it was so funny and it will works just as well as the masks people are buying.
I think if you put it up on Facebook it would go viral. No pun intended.


----------



## hollydolly

terry123 said:


> My daughter is a pharmacist at CVS and said yesterday that their supply of hand sanitizer was already gone.


 you can't even buy it online either.....


----------



## CatGuy

"We have nothing to fear but fear itself."

The more we learn about the novel coronavirus and Covid-19, the more the markets and businesses will settle down, IMO (and IMH). The driving factor in the early reactions was fear of the unknown: how virulent was the virus? What were the treatment options? How does it spread? Most of these have been answered now, and it ain't as bad as everyone thought it was. Sadly it will take months for the dust to settle and the markets and companies to recover. That's the thing that worries me: the long-term economic impact: not getting sick.


----------



## Liberty

Son and sig other and her mom (86)  are planning to go to Italy next month.  They are going day by day to decide now if they will and have till the 22nd to get their tickets refunded.


----------



## debodun

The 1918 Spanish flu epidemic almost did kill everyone and it was affecting the groups you wouldn't think - people in young adult to middle age. However, I believe you can overdo it with hand sanitation. Keeping things too clean actually impedes your immune system.


----------



## jerry old

What? What is this, post with elements of reason behind them!

No, No,  Is time for panic, fear, hoarding...

You want to see panic, read Don M's post, it is real, and the ramifications
are unknown, that's what makes it scary.


----------



## C'est Moi

I have never used hand sanitizer and I don't plan to start now.   I wash my hands frequently but that's nothing new.


----------



## Ruthanne

Fyrefox said:


> I find it strange that some Americans can work themselves into a panic over the Coronavirus while gun violence and carnage on the roadways are met with apathy and inaction...


hmmmm....I want to say something but I won't.


----------



## Pepper

Ruthanne said:


> hmmmm....I want to say something but I won't.


I want to know!  I'm curious.


----------



## jerry old

panic party, pity party-all the same all we can do is grin and bear it,
or throw fuel on the fire. 

Alfred E. Newmen:  What me worry?


----------



## Catlady

C'est Moi said:


> *I have never used hand sanitizer* and I don't plan to start now.   I wash my hands frequently but that's nothing new.


I've never used it either.   I was almost tempted to buy it today when I grocery shopped.  I decided instead to buy rubbing alcohol and if absolutely necessary will mix with a little water to rinse my hands after I wash with soap and water.  My bad habit is touching my face with my hands, need to train myself to avoid doing that.


----------



## Lakeland living

Sanitize , get some vinegar, mix some water in it. It will clean and sanitize most anything. You get to smell like a fish and chip shop for a bit. OR just like cat lady says...soap and water.


----------



## C'est Moi

Lakeland living said:


> Sanitize , get some vinegar, mix some water in it. It will clean and sanitize most anything. You get to smell like a fish and chip shop for a bit. OR just like cat lady says...soap and water.


Vinegar does not "sanitize" or kill dangerous bacteria like staphylococcus. .   But if you like smelling like a salad, it's great.


----------



## Lakeland living

Look at this one....https://www.slickwellness.com/cleaning-with-vinegar/
   It kills germs and cleans.


----------



## WhatInThe

I add a cap or two of bleach when washing dishes by hand several times a day along with washing hands with soap the rest of the time. Never had problems with supposedly contagious germs, bacteria, flu etc.

I do use alcohol to clean the tv remote, phones, keyboards-perhaps I'll do them a few extra times.

Heard a report yesterday saying most people don't wash at the right time with many not washing before they start work because the all that touching between leaving home and arrival is where many germs are picked up. I guess the same could be said for arriving most places.


----------



## Ruthanne

Pepper said:


> I want to know!  I'm curious.


People care about those things more than some may think.


----------



## Rosemarie

I hope that one of the positives which will come out of this, is for Great Britain to stop relying so much on imports.  We should start another 'put Britain first' campaign and become as self-sufficient as possible.


----------



## WhatInThe

Rosemarie said:


> I hope that one of the positives which will come out of this, is for Great Britain to stop relying so much on imports.  We should start another 'put Britain first' campaign and become as self-sufficient as possible.


I think a lot of countries will try to become more self sufficient along with forming new very strategic alliances to help control the movement of people and goods between them


----------



## Butterfly

Liberty said:


> Son and sig other and her mom (86)  are planning to go to Italy next month.  They are going day by day to decide now if they will and have till the 22nd to get their tickets refunded.




If it were I, I wouldn't go, especially not the older mom.  Why take the risk?  Italy will probably still be there after this passes.


----------



## debodun




----------



## Liberty

debodun said:


> View attachment 94011


Cracks me up...makes "give me a Corona" a bad choice...remember when orange juice tanked due to the O J Simpson trial?


----------



## debodun

Just think of what a boring world it would be if everyone was smart and level-headed. 

I'm more worried about computer viruses.


----------



## Liberty

debodun said:


> Just think of what a boring world it would be if everyone was smart and level-headed.
> 
> I'm more worried about computer viruses.


Won't have to worry...hub says there will be a lot of empty heads out there...keeps our sense of humor charged up!
I say stock wine and Clorox...just remember which one to drink and which one to clean with...lol.


----------



## Ladybj

squatting dog said:


> But, I still remember................
> 
> View attachment 93538


Don't forget Anthrax.   I have my theory on Corona but will keep it to myself.  My heart goes out to all those that it has impacted and will impact.


----------



## Ladybj

Liberty said:


> Won't have to worry...hub says there will be a lot of empty heads out there...keeps our sense of humor charged up!
> I say stock wine and Clorox...just remember which one to drink and which one to clean with...lol.


I SO AGREE!!!!  I make sure I keep both in stock


----------



## Nautilus

Also WD-40 and duct tape.  If it moves and it's not supposed to, tape it.  If it won't move but it's supposed to, spray it.


----------



## debodun

Nautilus said:


> Also WD-40 and duct tape.  If it moves and it's not supposed to, tape it.  If it won't move but it's supposed to, spray it.



My dad had a similar saying, "There's only two tools you ever need - a hammer and duct tape. If it moves and shouldn't, use the tape. If it doesn't move and it should, use the hammer."


----------



## Packerjohn

I am not panicking.  Squatting dog has it right.  These things come & go, come & go, come & go.  People are often bored with their lives & they need something new & exciting to do, like buying a warehouse full of toilet paper.  They might die of Cornovirus but boy, they sure will die with a clean rear end.  LOL  We have a huge bottle of hand sanitizer in the kitchen but I prefer soap & water.  I hope to live for a few more years just to see how crazy this world can get!


----------



## Duster

Be ready for anything.


----------



## C'est Moi




----------



## Mike

I still think that there is more that we are
not being told about it!

It has to be serious to cause the Chinese
Government to isolate whole cities and a
lot of the country as well.

Maybe a chemical weapon that escaped.

Mike.


----------



## Ken N Tx




----------



## hollydolly

Catlady said:


> I've never used it either.   I was almost tempted to buy it today when I grocery shopped.  I decided instead to buy rubbing alcohol and if absolutely necessary will mix with a little water to rinse my hands after I wash with soap and water.  My bad habit is touching my face with my hands, need to train myself to avoid doing that.


 I'm an inveterate hand washer, but like you, I also touch my face a lot.. so I have made my own sanitiser, by mixing 2/3rds  99% Rubbing alcohol with one third aloe vera gel... . I've dispensed some into little containers and keep one in my hand bag so I can use when I'm out , one in the door pocket of the car , and hubs has the same ..one in the car and one in his coat pocket. 

he works full time and mixes  with many people every day... so he's more at risk than me.. ,


----------



## hollydolly




----------



## Catlady

One good thing about this virus, the Chinese skies have cleared of smog because of the quarantines and few drivers.  The Chinese govt IS moving fast into electric cars to alleviate the smog problem.  This will give them a stronger incentive.


----------



## StarSong

I don't have disinfecting wipes but do have a very large supply of baby wipes from Amazon about a year ago when my granddaughter was still in diapers.  Thought I was buying a two pack, turns out it was a giant case!  

To convert these into something more useful, I mix a small amount of bleach with some water water, add it to the container, thoroughly saturating the wipes. Bingo! Disposable disinfecting wipes.


----------



## C'est Moi

StarSong said:


> I don't have disinfecting wipes but do have a very large supply of baby wipes from Amazon about a year ago when my granddaughter was still in diapers.  Thought I was buying a two pack, turns out it was a giant case!
> 
> To convert these into something more useful, I mix a small amount of bleach with some water water, add it to the container, thoroughly saturating the wipes. Bingo! Disposable disinfecting wipes.


Remember that once diluted, bleach quickly loses it's effectiveness.   From the Clorox website:  When *bleach* and *water* are mixed together to create a cleaning or disinfecting solution, the solution is only good for 24 hours. After the 24 hours, the solution begins to lose needed disinfecting properties.


----------



## StarSong

C'est Moi said:


> Remember that once diluted, bleach quickly loses it's effectiveness.   From the Clorox website:  When *bleach* and *water* are mixed together to create a cleaning or disinfecting solution, the solution is only good for 24 hours. After the 24 hours, the solution begins to lose needed disinfecting properties.


Interesting.  Wonder how they manage to keep it stable in their wipes?


----------



## DaveA

Liberty said:


> Think its the "unknown" with the new viruses...read that regular flu kills 0.05% whereas this virus is killing 2.3%.  Lots of unknown factors yet.  Better safe than sorry.  I spent 9 months of my 1st grade school year in bed.  Almost died from strep throat, Scarlett Fever and German Measles all at the same time.  Rheumatic Heart Disease was the big fallout from the Scarlett Fever epidemic back then. Was isolated at home with the big red heart on my door.  Thank God for Penicillin...every week the doc would come to the house and say "bend over".
> 
> Bet others here on the forum were in isolation too,  back then...right?


Yes.  My cousin and I, who lived two houses away both had Scarlett Fever at the same time.  My dad had  to live at his BIL's house so that he could continue traveling back and forth from his job.  The big red heart on the front door kept people away.

I suppose today dad would have been whining about his "rights".  In that day, most folks did what was considered best for the community.   Today many among us don't give a s- -  t about other folks   as long as they, themselves, aren't in any way inconvenienced.


----------



## SetWave

Best thing I heard early on, "Don't like disease prevention? Try disease."


----------



## JonDouglas

Fyrefox said:


> I find it strange that some Americans can work themselves into a panic over the Coronavirus while gun violence and carnage on the roadways are met with apathy and inaction...


I suspect you've not seen any data on the number of crimes stopped and people saved by citizens with guns.  I find it strange that people don't look at that side of the coin.  Maybe they're too busy stockpiling toilet paper and hand sanitizer.


----------



## Aneeda72

JonDouglas said:


> I suspect you've not seen any data on the number of crimes stopped and people saved by citizens with guns.  I find it strange that people don't look at that side of the coin.  Maybe they're too busy stockpiling toilet paper and hand sanitizer.


Well, gee, I have NOT stockpiled hand sanitizer.


----------



## Sassycakes

Mike said:


> I still think that there is more that we are
> not being told about it!
> 
> It has to be serious to cause the Chinese
> Government to isolate whole cities and a
> lot of the country as well.
> 
> 
> Mike said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a chemical weapon that escaped.
> 
> Mike.
> 
> 
> 
> * I agree with you, Mike. I think there is much more about it that we don't know. I do know that my nephew that lives in Georgia, got the virus, was in the hospital than needed a double lung transplant and after many months he is still in the hospital. So something more then we know is happening.*
Click to expand...


----------



## Ladybj

squatting dog said:


> But, I still remember................
> 
> View attachment 93538


What's next 2025 the Zankinobotia Virus will kill us all.


----------



## ohioboy

Ladybj said:


> What's next 2025 the Zankinobotia Virus will kill us all.


"In the year 2525, if man is still alive..."


----------



## Aneeda72

ohioboy said:


> "In the year 2525, if man is still alive..."


Well, I won’t be alive in 2025 so not worrying about it.


----------



## Sunny

Aneeda, you may very well be alive in 2025.

The year that was mentioned was 2525.


----------



## StarSong

Ladybj said:


> What's next 2025 the Zankinobotia Virus will kill us all.


I'm not so cavalier as to believe that a far deadlier and more contagious virus might not lurking in a bat somewhere, just waiting for an intermediary host before jumping to humans.  One would hope that the world will take the next one far more seriously and isolate much sooner.

Whistling past the graveyard left the US and much of the world woefully unprepared for COVID on so many fronts.
Virologists and epidemiologists say it's not a matter of if but when the next virus hits.


----------



## Aunt Marg

ohioboy said:


> "In the year 2525, if man is still alive..."


----------



## Chris21E

At least we all made it to our senior years...


----------



## oldman

Back in about 2000, we had a passenger onboard from somewhere in South America. He boarded in Miami and was going to New York. It was a red eye flight, which I try to avoid, but I was the only pilot (Capt.) that was available in Miami to bring the B-757 north to NYC. 

This man was hacking and coughing even before he boarded. Generally, passengers will sleep on red eye flights, but that wasn't going to happen with this guy onboard. The person seated next to him complained to the F/A about his coughing, so she reseated him to the rear of the plane. That didn't help and more passengers were complaining. This guy coughed the whole way to NYC and I don't mean just a little cough, but a real deep down cough. 

When we arrived in NYC, I suggested that he be checked before going out into the public, but the gate agent said he was already checked in Miami when he went through immigration and customs. I told her that I thought this guy slipped through the cracks, so she had him isolated and an EMT we had on staff in Miami checked him over and said that she thought he should be sent to the hospital for further evaluation. 

Later in the afternoon when I went back to the airport to catch my flight to Chicago, I was told that this man was diagnosed with some form of Meningitis. The airline ended up calling everyone that was on the flight and warned them of this situation and told them that they suggested to visit a doctor and send them the receipts for reimbursement. 

My doctor sent me to the nearest hospital in NYC and I received an IV of Gamma Globulin and a prescription for some antibiotics, which I forget the name. You just never know what to expect.


----------



## StarSong

oldman said:


> When we arrived in NYC, I suggested that he be checked before going out into the public, but the gate agent said he was already checked in Miami when he went through immigration and customs. I told her that I thought this guy slipped through the cracks, so she had him isolated and an EMT we had on staff in Miami checked him over and said that she thought he should be sent to the hospital for further evaluation.


Kudos to you for your head's up actions.


----------



## Chris21E

That something...Thanks


----------



## Ladybj

ohioboy said:


> "In the year 2525, if man is still alive..."


My post was 2025..not sure if that was an error??


----------



## officerripley

StarSong said:


> I'm not so cavalier as to believe that a far deadlier and more contagious virus might not lurking in a bat somewhere, just waiting for an intermediary host before jumping to humans.  One would hope that the world will take the next one far more seriously and isolate much sooner.
> 
> Whistling past the graveyard left the US and much of the world woefully unprepared for COVID on so many fronts.
> Virologists and epidemiologists say it's not a matter of if but when the next virus hits.


This. Plus, viruses have been known to mutate.


----------



## fmdog44

terry123 said:


> My daughter is a pharmacist at CVS and said yesterday that their supply of hand sanitizer was already gone.


Hand sanitizer is _everywhere _on the north side of town.


----------



## fmdog44

I keep a bottle of isopropyl in my truck.


----------

